# Nicht genug SATA Anschlusskabel



## Durchreiser (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Corsair supporter,
mir fehlen bei meinem Netzteil (HX 750 W) einige SATA Anschlusskabel. Scheinen auch nicht im Handel zu sein. Meine (vielleicht doofe) Frage: Kann ich mehrere SATA Geräte mit Standardkabeln an eines dieser mitgelieferten Kabel mit den 4 SATA Buchsen anschließen? Jetzt wo ich es schreibe denke ich eigentlich, daß die genau dafür gemacht sind. Kurze Bestätigung wäre aber nett.
Grüße


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Januar 2011)

korrekt dafür sind die SATA Kabel gedacht - jedes Kabel kann je nach Bautype 3 oder auch 4 Sata Geräte versorgen, kabel können aber auch jederzeit kostenfrei bei Corsair nachbestellt werden


----------



## Durchreiser (22. Januar 2011)

Danke, ich hätte beim Physik Unterricht mal besser aufpassen sollen. Aber ich hol das jetzt alles nach.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem


----------

